# Wool roving in ontario, Canada



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I would like to buy roving from a sheep farm to make one of those blanket
With the huge knitting needles. I am trying to find the roving in my province and not sure where I can find it. Can anyone help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I think there's some kind of association of Ontario sheep farmers... I'm sure I saw a sign for such on the farm near my aunt's house near Morrisburg. Try to find them and they may have an idea.

If that fails and no one else has any ideas, I know there's a woman who sells hand-spun yarns at the farmers' market in Flesherton. She raises alpacas, I think, but may know of a wool producer. My cousin lives there and could maybe get a card if she's at the market in the winter.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a link for you...Scroll down for Ontario

http://www.harmonique.ca/retailers


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Ontario Wool Growers Co-Operative have their headquarters in Carleton Place Ontario. They also have an online wool shop. The address of the Co-Op and shop is:

http://www.wool.ca/

I have never shopped online but have many times in person and I love the shop.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will post the blanket if I find what I need. I'm looking forward to making it for my nephews wedding


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a friend who owns an alpaca farm near Hamilton. Let me know if you are interested & I can give you her name. PM me.
thanks
Barb


----------

